# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Сбор пожертвований на операцию для Шьяма

## Sarasvati devi dasi

Харе Кришна!

Ученик ББ Говинды Махараджа, Шьям, сейчас находится в больнице - у него рак крови.
Ситуация очень сильно осложнилась! Сейчас жизненно необходима трансплантация костного мозга, которая стоит больших денег.
Говинда Махарадж очень просит всех преданных внести свой посильный вклад! Он также просит всех своих учеников помочь ему в сборе пожертвований!
В сложившейся ситуации дорога каждая минута!

Размещаю здесь обращение Е.С. Бхакти Бхринги Говинды Свами:

Дорогие Друзья,
примите мои смиренные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Шьям сейчас подвергается агрессивной химиотерапии. Пожалуйста, молитесь за него. 

Мы пытаемся получить от казахстанского правительства грант на его лечение. Эта очень длительная процедура, а кроме того, есть другие пациенты, которые тоже ждут своей очереди.

Если мы не сможем добиться гранта, нам надо будет собрать всю требуемую для лечения сумму. Нам сообщили, что в Германии есть больницы, где могут осуществить пересадку костного мозга за 150-200 тысяч евро.

Поэтому мы просим всех наших друзей: пожалуйста, продолжайте рассылать эту информацию всем своим друзьям. Давайте сделаем все возможное, чтобы этот молодой преданный получил необходимую медицинскую помощь, которая спасет ему жизнь. 

Его мать, младшая сестра и двое младших братьев очень благодарят всех за помощь. 

Мне не хватит слов, чтобы выразить всю свою благодарность за каждую копейку, что вы прислали. Пожалуйста, продолжайте обращаться к своим друзьям, потому что нам еще далеко до цели.

Харе Кришна!! Спасибо вам большое!!

Ваш слуга... из Шридхамы Маяпура,

ББ Говинда Свами

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi



----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi



----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

Способы, как можно перечислить деньги:
1. ЧЕРЕЗ QiWi КОШЕЛЕК: на телефонный номер Марины Чейшвили (мамы):+7 705 501 01 36
Если в вашей местности есть платежные терминалы QIWI, то это самый быстрый и простой способ перечисления.
Также можно пойти другим путем. Надо зарегистрировать на сайте w.qiwi.ru свой номер мобильного телефона (см. https://w.qiwi.com/register/form.action)
Вы получите пароль для входа в свой кабинет. Войдя в него, зарегистрируйте свою карту - VISA или MasterCard - об этом см. здесь: https://w.qiwi.com/card/content.action
Потом делаете сам перевод -https://w.qiwi.com/payment/transfer/form.action
там, где номер телефона, указываете +77055010136, где способ оплаты, выбираете карту, где сумма, ставите свою сумму, нажимаете "оплатить", потом надо будет ввести трехциферный код, который напечатан на обратной стороне карты. Регистрация, привязка карты и смс, которые будете получать от QIWI - это все бесплатно. Только за перевод будет небольшая комиссия - 0.75% от суммы, если карта ваша - не Альфа-банк и не Райффайзен.

2. ПЕРЕВОД С ПОМОЩЬЮ PayPal
Посылать лакшми надо на адрес devaprasthauk@hotmail.com
сайт: https://www.paypal.com/ru/webapps/mpp/transfer
Оплата производится с использованием банковской карты.

3. ЕЩЕ НЕСКОЛЬКО СПОСОБОВ:
в них получатель - ученик ББ Говинды Свами Лоскутов Павел Борисович (Gopijanavallabha Das), который перешлет все присланные деньги семье Шьяма.

ИЗ РОССИИ:
а) На мобильный номер Мегафон (Московский регион) +7 926 7332048 или мобильный номер МТС (Московский регион) +7 985 1782107. Учтите, что за обналичивание будет взята комиссия около 4%, поэтому этот способ не самый экономный.

б) Через систему CONTACT - см. информацию на сайте
http://contact-sys.com/transfer/from.html (там выберите страну "Россия", выберите свой город и увидите пункты приема денег. Можете позвонить для справки по указанному на сайте номеру - звонок с любого телефона бесплатный). Данные о получателе см. в конце этого сообщения.
Если попросят указать место получения, укажите следующее:
Московская обл., г.Жуковский
МЕЖТОПЭНЕРГОБАНК, ДО ЖУКОВСКИЙ
Адрес: УЛ. ДУГИНА, Д. 28/12, ПОМЕЩ. 1
Для этого варианта комиссия за перевод небольшая - 1.5% от суммы.

в) Через систему ЗОЛОТАЯ КОРОНА - см. инфо на сайте
http://www.perevod-korona.com/Pages/About.aspx (там выберите свое место жительства и увидите пункты приема переводов. Можете позвонить для справки по указанному на сайте номеру - звонок с любого телефона бесплатный). Данные о получателе см. в конце этого сообщения.
Этот вариант тоже недорогой - комиссия 1.5-2% от суммы перевода.

г) Через офисы банка ВТБ24 или через банкоматы банка "Русский стандарт". Информацию о реквизитах получателя вам сообщат в личном письме (для этого напишите gjvdas@yandex.ru или пошлите смс/позвоните +79267332048)
Эти два варианта - единственные из перечисленных, когда не берется никакая комиссия за перевод и обналичивание.

д) На кошелек Яндекс.Деньги (номер 41001321176659). Этот способ должен быть доступен на многих платежных терминалах.

е) Любым другим удобным вам способом, поскольку существуют немало других видов денежных переводов. Зайдя почти в любой банк, работающий с физ.лицами, вы можете обнаружить, что они принимают денежные переводы. Данные о получателе см. в конце этого сообщения.

ИЗ УКРАИНЫ и других стран СНГ:

1) Через систему CONTACT - см. информацию на сайте
http://contact-sys.com/transfer/from.html (там выберите свою страну, выберите свой город и увидите пункты приема денег)
Данные о получателе см. в конце этого сообщения.
Если попросят указать место получения, укажите следующее:
Московская обл., г.Жуковский
МЕЖТОПЭНЕРГОБАНК, ДО ЖУКОВСКИЙ
Адрес: УЛ. ДУГИНА, Д. 28/12, ПОМЕЩ. 1

2) Любым другим удобным вам способом - зайдите в ближайший к вам банк, работающий с физ.лицами и спросите, как сделать денежный перевод в Россию без открытия счета.

Данные о получателе:
Лоскутов Павел Борисович, Россия, город Жуковский (Московская обл.)
номер телефона получателя - +7 926 7332048.
адрес прописки: 140186 Россия, Московская обл., г.Жуковский, ул.Дугина 22, кв.29
Если потребуются паспортные данные, вам могут сообщить их в личном письме.
Для этого напишите gjvdas@yandex.ru или пошлите смс (позвоните) +79267332048

4. ВАРИАНТЫ БЕЗ КОМИССИИ ИЛИ С КОМИССИЕЙ ДО 1%: 
на счет Сбербанка или Московского индустриального банка. За подробностями по этому варианту перевода обращаться к Сарасвати деви даси по тел. 8 925 100 08 92

При любом способе перечисления, пожалуйста, сообщайте сумму и дату, когда сделали перевод. Если есть номер перевода, его, конечно, тоже сообщите. Анонимные переводы лучше не делать, т.к. нет 100% гарантии, что перевод дойдет, особенно если делать его через терминал на улице. Терминалы и банкоматы - ненадежная вещь. Поэтому, чтобы удостовериться, что пожертвование дошло по назначению, сообщайте о сделанном переводе по телефону +7 926 7332048 или емайлу  gjvdas@yandex.ru

----------


## Милана

Мадхав Махарадж в своей лекции рассказывал как преданная-врач вылечила своего отца от рака крови давая ему много листочков туласи есть в качестве лекарства. В очень большом количестве. Также есть зафиксированный случай излечения от рака крови с помощью диеты исключительно из сежего коровьего молока. Преданный вылечился в Индии на последней стадии,когда врачи уже умирать отправили.

----------


## Gopijanavallabha das

примечание: через терминалы QIWI отправить деньги Марине, маме Шьяма, можно только в самом Казахстане. 
Из России можно отправить только через интернет-кабинет qiwi или через мобильное приложение.
Для этого надо зарегистрировать свой телефонный номер на сайте qiwi.ru. 
Потом надо положить деньги на свой кошелек qiwi через терминал, или можно
привязать карту VISA или MasterCard к qiwi-кошельку на сайте.
И уже потом можно перевести деньги со своего кошелька на кошелек Марины, т.е. на +77055010136

Если у вас нет qiwi кошелька и не хочется заводить, можно перевести пожертвование
на мой qiwi-кошелек - +7 926 7332048. Поскольку это российский номер, есть множество
способов пополнения - через терминалы, банкоматы, интернет-банки. 
А я уже быстро сделаю перевод в Казахстан через интернет.

ваш слуга Гопиджанаваллабха дас

----------


## Gopijanavallabha das

Дорогие Преданные,
Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Сегодня я получил последние данные о пожертвованиях, собранных на пересадку костного мозга для Шьяма.
На сегодняшний день собрано 36 000 долларов.
Я безмерно благодарен всем вам за вашу бескорыстную вайшнава-севу.
Преданные в Казахстане подготовили письма в 30 крупнейших компаний с просьбой о гуманитарной помощи.
В понедельник старший медицинский чиновник, который подписывает прошения о правительственных грантах, подписал документы Шьяма. Все помолитесь, чтобы грант дали как можно быстрее.
Наш знакомый в Германии нашел клинику в Вюрцбурге, где сделают пересадку и проведут лечение за 200 000 евро.
Но пока грант еще не получен, мы просим преданных и наших друзей: пожалуйста , продолжайте помогать по мере возможности.

Есть четыре способа перечисления денег:

1. Paypal: на адрес devaprasthauk@hotmail.com

2. Банковский перевод на счет в Казахстане:

ФИО: Cheishvili Nailya Idrisovna
BENEFICIARY'S ACCOUNT (номер счета получателя)

KZ 85722 S 000000688661 USD (для долларов)
KZ 58722 S 000000688662 EUR (для евро)

BENEFICIARY'S: BANK (банк получателя)
KASPIBANK JSC
ALMATY, KAZAKHSTAN
S.W.I.F.T. CASPKZKA

3. Банковский перевод в Дубай:

Ms. Rajini Krishnan
A/c # 01 460642601
Standard Chartered
Mankool Branch
Dubai
IBAN
AE400440000001460642601
Swift SCBLAEAD

4. Перевод Western Union

Имя: Nuriya Karashina
Адрес: 19 apt, 305 Baizakova str
Город: Almaty (Алматы)
Страна: Kazakhstan (Казахстан)
почтовый индекс: 050040
После перевода сообщите нам контрольный номер, без которого мы не сможем получить деньги.

Пожалуйста, помогите… послав одну копейку или 100 000 долларов. Все средства идут непосредственно на спасение жизни этого молодого человека, больного острой формой лимфатической лейкемии.

Да благословит нас всех Кришна за наши попытки послужить Его преданному.

Еще раз, примите мою огромную благодарность.

Харе Кришна!! С сердечным приветом.

Ваш слуга,
ББ Говинда Свами

----------


## Gopijanavallabha das

> Дорогие Преданные,
> Есть четыре способа перечисления денег:
> 
> 1. Paypal: на адрес devaprasthauk@hotmail.com


более подходящие для России способы перевода пожертвований указаны здесь: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post82538

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

На данный момент не собрано даже половины суммы для начала операции в Германии. Шьям находится в тяжелейшем состоянии. Химиотерапия не дала положительного эффекта, с ее помощью были разрушены раковые клетки , в расчете на то, что будут создаваться новые , здоровые, но этого не происходит.  Силы у Шьяма на исходе. Организм не может самостоятельно воспроизвести нужные клетки, их необходимо получить от донора.  

Пожалуйста, помогите!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> На данный момент не собрано даже половины суммы для начала операции в Германии. Шьям находится в тяжелейшем состоянии. Химиотерапия не дала положительного эффекта, с ее помощью были разрушены раковые клетки , в расчете на то, что будут создаваться новые , здоровые, но этого не происходит.  Силы у Шьяма на исходе. Организм не может самостоятельно воспроизвести нужные клетки, их необходимо получить от донора.  
> 
> Пожалуйста, помогите!


Дорогие преданные, размещайте это в своих соцсетях!

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

Сегодня Гуру Махарадж написал следущее сообщение в фейсбуке:

Govinda Swami
A few months ago all of my friends responded incredibly to a request for financial support that a young Kazakh devotee, Shyam, could receive a bone marrow transplant to treat his cancer.

A few days ago the transplant was conducted and for a few days he responded positively. 

Now he has developed a fever that is spiralling out of control. Need-less-to-say, the doctors are in fear for his life.

May I humbly request all of my Facebook friends to just stop whatever you are doing and focus your minds upon, Gaura Nitai, Radhe Shyam, and Lord Narasingha that They will give this young man shelter and protection.

Thank you all.

Hare Krishna Hare Krishna Krishna Krishna Hare Hare 
Hare Rama Hare Rama Rama Rama Hare Hare

 25 апреля, 12:10:
"Несколько месяцев назад все мои друзья с невероятным энтузиазмом откликнулись на мою просьбу о финансовой поддержке, которая требовалась для пересадки костного мозга больному раком молодому преданному из Казахстана, Шьяму.
Несколько дней назад трансплантация была проведена, и в течение нескольких дней реакция организма была положительной.
Но сейчас у него началась лихорадка, которая грозится выйти из-под контроля. Естественно, врачи боятся за его жизнь.
Я хочу смиренно попросить всех моих друзей в Фейсбуке: отложите пока свои дела и сосредоточьте свои мысли на Гаура Нитае, Радхе Шьяме и Господе Нарасимхе, попросите Их о прибежище и защите для этого юноши. 
Спасибо вам.
Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе
Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Кто-нибудь знает, как теперь Шьям прабху7

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

Вот что написал вчера  Антон Клодзинский,врач Шьяма о его состоянии:
Сегодня первый день, когда лейкоциты повысились за 1000 в мкл. Если в течение трех дней они будут не ниже, то сегодняшний день мы будем считать первым днем приживления. Лейкоцитарная формула нормальная, бластов в периферической крови нет. С волнением ждем пункции костного мозга (4 мая). Несмотря на то, что температура нормальная чувствует себя не очень хорошо, болят кости, имеются проблемы со зрением, слабость не отступает и много других проблем. Но нужно двигаться только вперед, поскольку другого пути нет.

Вот сообщение мамы Шьяма Марины:

Ой, ребяты, здрасьте!!!!!
Даже и не знаю, и боязно писать и хочетс сказать...... Короче, сегодня у нас лейкоцитов 1,6 чего-то там. Приживление началось на неделю раньше))))))) по другому не получилось. В смысле, как у нормальных людей))))) Клетки растут оооочень быстро. Анатолич грит, Ваши клетки с очень уж активной жизненной позицией))))) Так быстро работают, что может стоит их попридержать)))))) Ну так раньше надо ж бЫло сказать)))) Я с клеточками разговаривала до их выхода. Просила их, чем они все сколько есть вышли на белый свет))))) Они и послушались меня, выдали на гОра. Знала , попросила бы не так быстро разгоняться))))
Сыну приходится терпеть такую активность. То температура поднимается, то устав ломит, то еще что-нибудь. Така вот грузино-татарская кровь)))))
Я так думаю, молитвы ваши неустанные дают такие результаты.
В неоплатном долгу мы перед вами - дорогие вы наши. Близкие и далекие, знакомые и незнакомые. Спасибо вам от всего сердца. Долгой и счастливой жизни вам и вашим близким. Любим вас всех всем сердцем!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aziz

Меня товарищ Михаил Терзи попросил узнать: 



> Азиз, узнай пожалуйста, где этот преданный сейчас находится?? В Германии??


Если известно, сообщите пожалуйста.

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

Нет, Шьям сейчас в Казахстане, трансплантацию проводили в местной больнице. В Германию не ездил.
вот еще новости от врача:

Антон Клодзинский
Начну с того, что еще многое предстоит и трудности еще будут. Но...
Сегодня 4 мая 2013 года - радостный день для всех нас. У пациента на 15 день после гаплоидентичной трансплантации с первично-резистентным острым Т-лимфобластным лейкозом достигнута ремиссия заболевания - в костном мозге бластов 1,2%, костный мозг клеточный и нейтрофильное приживление донорского костного мозга. Другими словами, в настоящее время костный мозг свободен от опухоли и достигнут ответ на лечение, который мы не могли получить с сентября 2012 года. Пациент сегодня поел более-менее обычной еды и, планируем, вечером выйти на небольшую прогулку в коридор. 
Лечение продолжается.

----------


## Aziz

Спасибо, возможно будет актуальным это послание Джалашая д., он просил меня передать:




> Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
> Хотел бы предложить рассмотреть еще вариант возможного лечения, а также реабилитацию в российской клинике доктора Борисова В.А. Это не реклама, а желание помочь преданному, и к клинике никакого отношения не имею.  
> И хотелось бы отметить, что в данной клинике один из самых высоких процентов в мире успешно вылеченных онкобольных, в том числе тех больных,  которых  после жесткой химиотерапии выписывали из больниц по причине невозможности дальнейшего лечения (в этом списке в клинике Борисова есть известные люди).
> Предварительная консультация со специалистами клиники поможет принять более правильное решение о лечение онкозаболевания преданного. Единственно, не уверен, есть ли лечение в клинике форм лимфатической лейкемии
> Ссылка клиники здесь http://www.doctor-borisov.ru/oncology.html
> Борисов В.А. признанный в мире специалист по лечению раковых болезней тяжелейших форм,  в 2006 год принят почетным членом Берлинского Медицинского Общества, и В.А. Борисов является третьим русским ученым, принятым в члены данного общества за 150 лет существования Общества (двое других наших соотечественников – Павлов и Бехтерев). 
> На сайте клинике можно найти необходимую информацию также и по другим направлениям лечения.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями,
> Ваш слуга, Джалашая д.

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

Спасибо, Азиз. Я отослала эту информацию маме Шьяма, Марине.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*http://www.time.kz/articles/chastnyj...bo-chto-zhivoj
"Спасибо, что живой!"*

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

а кто такой Шьям прабху? Кроме того, что известно, что он из Казахстана, это ученик Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами, а также то, что он болеет раком?

----------


## ОльгаО

> а кто такой Шьям прабху? Кроме того, что известно, что он из Казахстана, это ученик Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами, а также то, что он болеет раком?


+1

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

03.11.2013

Говинда Махарадж пишет на своей странице фейсбук:

Я получил известие о том, что сегодня утром в 5:45 Шьям покинул тело. Благодарю вас всех за ваши молитвы Господу Кришне и за ваши добрые пожелания вайшнавов. 

Марина сообщила мне, что киртан Шрилы Прабхупады играл в ушах Шьяма в момент ухода. Эта чистая вибрация несомненно позволит Шьяму войти в обитель Господа, Голоку Вриндавана. 

Ещё раз, спасибо вам за вашу поддержку. Пожалуйста, продолжайте молиться за семью в этот печальный момент. 

Hare Krishna Hare Krishna Krishna Krishna Hare Hare 
Hare Rama Hare Rama Rama Rama Hare Hare

----------

